

Ask HN: Why isn't there a vertical search engine for health? - aidscholar

Why hasn't anything replaced Webmd for general health information? And why isn't there a vertical search engine for symptom/potential issue matching?<p>Seems like an opportunity, but I'm curious why there isn't a site that already exists for this.
======
ig1
WebMD does it: <http://symptoms.webmd.com/>

------
bifrost
I suspect the answer is "liability".

~~~
yen223
Bingo. There's a reason why everyone advises you to 'consult a professional
doctor' when dispensing medical advice.

------
bhartog
could it be to do with heterogeneity of data? and multitude of sources,
difficult to link in the absence of clear standards?

